# heres my homebred heifer



## wynedot55 (Oct 14, 2008)

heres my 1st homebred reg heifer


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 14, 2008)

She's pretty!


----------



## Thewife (Oct 14, 2008)

She wants to come live with me, I can tell by the look on her face!


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice heifer!  Simmental cross?


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 14, 2008)

no she is a reg beefmaster heifer.ive got a guy wanting me to trade her to him for a weaned reg beefmaster bull calf.


----------



## beefy (Oct 14, 2008)

no deal.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 14, 2008)

Bull calves don't help expand the herd like a heifer. If you have to many bulls you won't end up with any calves. Need those heifers and she's your first homebred. Kindof makes her special don't it?


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 14, 2008)

yes she is very special to me.i already have her named  its simbas princess.her great ganpa is painted tiger her granpa is mufas an her daddy is simba.lion king theamed names.the painted tiger semen is $1000 a straw.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like a sound background to me!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 14, 2008)

she has the bloodlines an breeding behind her.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 15, 2008)

So, all you have is one heifer?
Or, is there a chance you have a few more?
Maybe post more pictures so I can show Hubby what I want?


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 15, 2008)

i got 1 more heifer baby.the last calf born was a homebred bull calf.i have 2 cows left to calve this winter.have 6 cows in the reg herd.


----------

